# Pedwin' Canopy



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

6ft x 2ft basic canopy. Again just plywood and screws. Could be disassembled into flat pieces. 
Top is kept as open as possible for mounting light fixtures. 
Plan is to leave the top with hinges doors sitting loose on top of the frame structure.

To be painted semi-gloss beige colour (GP Mitaya).


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks good, though if thats not marine plywood you might want to put a two part epoxy based sealer on it to prevent moisture problems.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks good Gordon. I like the simple "line" detail. Makes a big difference in the look.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Fltengalan said:


> Looks good, though if thats not marine plywood you might want to put a two part epoxy based sealer on it to prevent moisture problems.


Here a pro talking  If budget is no object. Marine plywood is I think going for $80 - $100 a sheet I think. Have not used one for years. Epoxy paint, I don't even want to go there. I had an MDF canopy built in my more innocent days with just one coat of latex I think. Lasted for 10 years with just some damage to where I had the feeding hole.
This is actually high grade thick lam birch plywood that I got a deal on. Probably cost just as much as the the marine grade if I could source one.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Looks good Gordon. I like the simple "line" detail. Makes a big difference in the look.


Just teased an architect last week about the "beauty of simplicity". Beauty does not have to be expensive


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Just teased an architect last week about the "beauty of simplicity". Beauty does not have to be expensive


Yes. Sadly too often their clients demand complicated. Lol.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Finished Good. Will be mounted the light and fans tonight.


----------

